# iphoto how to i import photos? NEW mac user



## lisauk (Aug 15, 2004)

I having been using a pc for about 24 years so i am a mac novice. Brought my first mac which arrived on Tuesday and it is great i have a MacBook 13" 1GB Ram, 80HD

I have plugged my camera in using the usb cable and opened iphotos but the camera is not appearing in devices actually i do not see any devices on the left at all.

Can anyone help?


----------



## lisauk (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe i should say my camera i a sony cybershot dsc-p73


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What does the instructions in the camera's manual say about OS X?


----------

